# how much boost????



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

I've been reading all kinds of thread on here and started to wonder...

how much boost can a KA hold??? 

From what I've read...on different sites and on here...daily driving: around 6 psi and at the strip: some where around 10 psi...

thx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

all depends on the turbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

not being a smartass or anything...but why would it depend on the turbo???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

10psi on a t3/t4 is a helluva lot more CFM than 10psi on a T28.

that's why you can't just ask anyone "what psi they're running" on a certain car before finding out what turbo they run.

CFM= cubic feet per minute.


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

....i see

ok...I dont want to sound like a complete dumbass here but...how do you tell the size of a turbo. I bought my 240 with all the stuff to turbo the KA...it also came with three different turbos...I dont know which one to use or how to tell which is better. I do know that two of the three are Garrett turbos...

help...please???


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Def_Jammer said:


> ....i see
> 
> ok...I dont want to sound like a complete dumbass here but...how do you tell the size of a turbo. I bought my 240 with all the stuff to turbo the KA...it also came with three different turbos...I dont know which one to use or how to tell which is better. I do know that two of the three are Garrett turbos...
> 
> help...please???





part numbers?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

AEM is making ECU's for the 240SX guys now that are putting 300-350 TO THE GROUND on a KA @ 14psi (T3/T04E) I believe that was on 101 octane, but on pump, a good 265-300 could be made on a mostly stock KA! With a pieced together kit, I would run no more than like 8 psi on a T3. If you're running any less than 8 psi, an intercooler is not necessary. On a T2 turbo, yeah you might want to, but a T3 would lose spool and restrict potential airflow with an intercooler. That's why the greddy turbo kits for low boost applications do not come intercooled... It kills spool, and is harder on the turbo.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

a properly sized FMIC that is matched/designed for 265-300 whp isnt going to have a noticeable effect on lag. you dont a very large core for 300whp.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Marc Z31 said:


> That's why the greddy turbo kits for low boost applications do not come intercooled... It kills spool, and is harder on the turbo.



huh? are you saying intercoolers make it harder on the turbos?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lmao. no, they don't come with intercoolers because htat keeps the price down.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> lmao. no, they don't come with intercoolers because htat keeps the price down.



haha thats what i thought. well, price as well as BOOST levels haha


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, GReddy turbo kits dont come with i/c for price, but an intercooler is optional..any way, you say you have 3 turbos? got any pics of these turbos?


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> yea, GReddy turbo kits dont come with i/c for price, but an intercooler is optional..any way, you say you have 3 turbos? got any pics of these turbos?


no at this time...I'm going to take some pics tomorrow


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

kewl..if anything the Garrett turbos should be best, but thats just my biased opinion..


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> AEM is making ECU's for the 240SX guys now that are putting 300-350 TO THE GROUND on a KA @ 14psi (T3/T04E) I believe that was on 101 octane, but on pump, a good 265-300 could be made on a mostly stock KA! With a pieced together kit, I would run no more than like 8 psi on a T3. If you're running any less than 8 psi, an intercooler is not necessary. On a T2 turbo, yeah you might want to, but a T3 would lose spool and restrict potential airflow with an intercooler. That's why the greddy turbo kits for low boost applications do not come intercooled... It kills spool, and is harder on the turbo.



People have put down 350RWHP on 15 psi WAY before the AEM EMS ever came out. Actually on the first ever AEM EMS for a KA, it was originally a Honda one that someone reworked for the KA, put down 400+RWHP on stock internals.

I'm currently running 6psi on my stock internal KA and I'm making 219RWHP.

Though you can run without an IC, it's not worth it just get one. You can find them cheap in junkyards. IC don't kill spool at all, what I believe you are trying to say is that they increase lag. Due to the air having to travel a greater distance to reach the TB. But in acutality the difference in distance is so small that most, actually I'm goin to say all just becuase I doubt people are running insane HP on here, daily driven turbo cars won't feel a difference.

The KA is a really tough motor and can take a lot of punishment, don't let those 'tuner' magazines tell you that you can only make power off a SR or an RB. Though it seems like those people are doubling in numbers, everyday someone questions why I wasted my time on the KA.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Drift Machine speaks the truth. Read his post carefully.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Long Live the turbo KA!:fluffy:


----------

